# shot gun stock



## happyspringer (Nov 29, 2005)

hello my dad gave me a stevens mosel 77f 20ga and it needs a new stock can any body hel p me in locating one for it should i go ask my local scheels, thanks for the help in advance

Gary


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

http://www.e-gunparts.com/products.asp?chrMasterModel=089Zz77F&MC=


----------



## happyspringer (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks

Gary


----------

